# Donk foaling soon! Help please from donkey folks!



## BLily

oh, and I've been lurking here for quite some time! Have not really needed to ask a question until now. This forum is great and most of the questions I've had before had been asked and great opinions given - but this time..... it's a different story for sure!


----------



## Juna

Yes, please post pictures! Would love to see your donkey and help gauge when she is due.


----------



## BLily

Juna said:


> Yes, please post pictures! Would love to see your donkey and help gauge when she is due.


Wonderful! I'll get them up in a few. Hmm guess I better find out how I can do that on this forum first!


----------



## sullylvr

I personally adore donkeys! So I'm pretty excited about this thread... Too bad I don't have info to offer you, the only contact I've had with a donkey is a companion donkey at my old bard. So adorable!!! But I'll be following  and welcome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BLily

Ok here she is in July when we first got her (for comparison) 

Next picture is of her belly dropped and tail sticking right out (she does not normally do this!) taken today March 22

Then we have her waxed nipples (I think!? Those white dots were not there before Saturday) Not much bag though. Photo taken today March 22

Next photo is what I believe to be the cervical plug - or part of it? Taken today 1pm March 22


----------



## Juna

You're right, she doesn't have much of a bag...but I think she is ready on all other counts though. Her belly certainly looks dropped and her vulva is long and her hips are slacked. Keep an eye on her! She can fill in that bag fast...it all depends on the mare...or donkey. LOL. She's super cute!!!


----------



## BLily

Didi my pictures get taken down?? I don't see them... I really need help here! Someone on another forum said the "wax" I saw and put a picture up of isn't really wax. So what is it then? Can anyone see the pictures?


----------



## lilkitty90

i can see the pictures. and some mares or well lets just say "girls" can bag up right after they birth. or right before, they don't always bag up weeks in advance. she does look ready. and i'm not sure about the discharge. and that does look like little waxxy crystals on her teats.. i mean really what else would it be? lol have you tried milking her to see what color the milk is?


----------



## BLily

I can only get a little drop out - it was opaque/clearish and slimy consistency. That was yesterday. I didn't try today. I've read you can do some damage if you milk them before birthing - can start labor early, loose colostrum... The inside of her vagina hasn't really darkened either. I'm really thinking I got excited too soon! I'm sleeping in my bed tonight! Might go back to living in the sleeper part of the trailer this weekend if she shows any more signs. 
My brother loves her to death and feeds her carrots like crazy - He said she wasn't being as loving to him as normal this morning and wasn't too excited about the carrot. Hmmmm.. we'll see!


----------



## reblynne

How exciting!!!! We are waiting Good Luck......


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

She is ADORABLE! I don't have any donkeys, but have been through lots and lots of sleepless nights waiting on a new foal  She certainly looks ready, but they can definitely fool us. I have one mare who bags up 2 weeks out and another who doesn't bag up until she gives birth. You are right about the colostrum, foals need all of it they can get, that first milk contains all kinds of goodies and antibodies to help boost new immune systems. If she is refusing her favorite foods, that is a good sign that she isn't far off. Hope all goes well and can't wait to see pics!!!!!


----------



## BLily

I caved and tried out the ph test with her milk..only I couldn't get much out. A couple drops! But mixed it 6:1 ratio with distilled water and gave it a shot. Although I've read it isn't accurate with less than 1/2 cc of milk. It was saying around 7.0 yesterday morning. 

I went to check her this morning and her bag had gotten soooo much bigger! However, I couldn't get a drop out at all. Also no "plugs" in the holes (I did take one out of one teat yesterday to get the couple drops.) But the other one is missing now. Did I get her to start bagging more by trying to milk her? 

Anyway I checked again today at 4. The bag is even bigger than this morning. So... with very very high hopes I'm taking a nap now and will go sleep in the trailer tonight.

My cousin sent me a song today on Facebook by Tom Petty in relation to all this. Can anyone guess the song?


----------



## BLily

Can't get any more milk out to test. But I read in another forum from a donkey breeder that ph tests won't work with donkeys...or at least they didn't for her. So the big news is that her udder is much bigger and HARD - teats are now cone shaped. Here is a comparison from last Sunday morning and this afternoon:

Last Sunday









Today


----------



## lilkitty90

oooh yay good sign! i wanna see a little donk soon! i just love the little donkeys!


----------



## Juna

Wow, definitely bigger bag! Can't wait!


----------



## momo3boys

So cute, can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## BrewCrew

sub-ing so I can see more pics!!! Good luck to you guys!


----------



## AlexS

BLily said:


> oh, and I've been lurking here for quite some time! Have not really needed to ask a question until now. This forum is great and most of the questions I've had before had been asked and great opinions given - but this time..... it's a different story for sure!



The only advise that I can give you is to calm down. You posted the above 2 minutes after your first post, which leads me to think you are panicking. 

Take a breather and calm down a second. You will not benefit your donkey by being there all stressed out like this.


----------



## BLily

AlexS said:


> The only advise that I can give you is to calm down. You posted the above 2 minutes after your first post, which leads me to think you are panicking.
> 
> Take a breather and calm down a second. You will not benefit your donkey by being there all stressed out like this.


I am not panicked nor am I all stressed out. A misinterpretation of the tone of my posts (easily done in written communication - so understandable) Excited and anxious...Yes! Of course. 

Suppose I should have just made that addendum to my first post as an edit to the original rather than posting a second time. I wanted to give some background that I am not new to the forum completely and that I appreciate the good advice on here.


----------



## Juna

Yeah that^^^^ I definitely did NOT think you sounded stressed out or panicked, BLily. Wondering why AlexS thought that and posted such a blunt post. ???


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

BLily, could you let your gal know we are all anxiously awaiting baby donk pics!  Hope she is doing well and can't wait to see the new addition!


----------



## Katze

Any news yet? hope mama donk is doing ok =)


----------



## geordief

am I the only one that can't see any pictures of the donkey?

When any of our donkeys gives birth it always comes as a surprise.They will look as preganant as you like for months and then nothing happens -or , inversely they don't look preganant and then one day there is a newcomer in the field and all the other donkeys make a huge commotion around the 2 of them.
Sometimes they can give birth in the open and I take it upon myself to keep the other donkeys away from her as they seem like they are interfering.
But I think it is their nature to prepare themselves a hidden area (somewhere in a thicket) and give birth alone there if they are able.


----------



## AlexS

Juna said:


> Yeah that^^^^ I definitely did NOT think you sounded stressed out or panicked, BLily. Wondering why AlexS thought that and posted such a blunt post. ???


Apologies, I didn't mean to be snarky. 

I too can't wait to see pics!


----------



## BLily

Still no baby... She is really following the non-rules rules of donkey foaling it seems! I did find a wonderful breeder's website with photos of bag, belly and udder development over the weeks preceding birth for several of her jennets. It has been a big help! From what I can compare, it seems as if her udder matches the photos of jennets who still have a week or so to go. Teats cone shaped but not pointing out yet. 

One major change is that she will not let me touch her udder anymore. It has been three days now and each time I reach down she kicks a warning and even nipped at my leg once. This is extremely out of character for her. So the possibility of checking the color of her milk is now out of the question. I have been checking from a couple feet away now! 

That's ok AlexS : ) I am pretty anxious and could probably use a chill pill! 

Geordief, I have problems seeing the pictures too sometimes! I don't know - this forum gives me lots of trouble loading every once in a while. I wish she had a secluded area for her to go hide in and give birth. But unfortunately all we have is a big horse trailer to put her in right now - the pasture is still pretty flooded. All other equines, horse and two mules, are up at my Aunt's farm until it dries. I heard coyotes the night before last up in the woods behind the house (less than a mile away) Donkeys can "hold off" for a little bit if they don't feel safe I have read. The coyotes are not helping this situation I am sure!


----------



## Becky42320

I am in the same boat new to this as well I came across this forum and got excited my questions were being answered thing is I can't see the pics how do I find them to look at? I want to see if this is the same as what my Jenny is doing


----------



## Becky42320

BLily what website did you look at the helpful pics on? I would love to look at them!! Good luck I can't wait til ours gets here so I know how you feel!!


----------



## BLily

Hi Becky, It was Half *** Acres on their Jennets page 
Our Herd Jennets - Miniature Donkeys at HAA Miniature Donkey Farm.

Angel is STILL holding out! I can't believe it has been over a month since I thought the was "ready to go!" and still nothing... Boy, I really read the signs wrong. Her udder is big but still "flat" on the bottom. She is extremely cranky.


----------



## Becky42320

Thank you so much that was a useful website. By the looks of it we will be waiting a little longer... Good luck with yours I will be checking in for new updates


----------



## BLily

White milk and dark red vulva today!!!!! Sooooonnn!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Juna

Hooray!!!!


----------



## PintoTess

exciting!!!!!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Hurry up, lol gosh.


----------



## BLily

Jennet at 9:45 pm!!! I managed to see it happen : ) Pics soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Yay! Congrats! Can't wait to see pics! I'm heading out to check on my girl, hope I get to meet mine soon 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

OMG!! It happened! I need to see photos!


----------



## Juna

WooHoo!!!! Pics! Pics! Congrats!


----------



## BLily

Thanks!! I can't seem to be able to upload pictures using my iPhone : ( I'll have my laptop tomorrow.

Good luck MHFoundation Quarters!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Becky42320

Congrats!!


----------



## BLily

Here she is!! No name yet - but I have some ideas for something related to Angel's name... Faith, Hope, Charity, Star...Any other ideas??


----------



## KatieQ

OMG she is so-o-o cute! And you're so lucky that you got to see the whole thing- congratulations!


----------



## rbarlo32

me wants me wants me wants


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

AWWWWWWW! So cute! Congrats again! 

Hmmm, Angel related names.. Halo, Heaven, Divinity, Blessing

Found a list of different angels and their meanings, here's a few - Lofiel (the angel of beauty), Lailah (angel of conception), Mihra (angel of friendship), Zuriel (angel of harmony), Sophia (angel of wisdom)


----------



## tempest

Name her Donkey...


----------



## PintoTess

OMG Can I have?????? Mamma looks tired lol.


----------



## JamieLeighx

I dont see any pics  what about Karma?

I have 2 donkeys , a mare and a stallion . The males called Bournville(after the chocolate) and the females called Karma lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

or maybe Cross, because the marks on her back and withers. Unless that isn't going to stay there forever...


----------



## horsesroqke

OMG congrats!!  I wish you the best of luck with everything. She is beautiful.


----------



## Scoope

I allways liked 'Pollyanna' for a donkey - used to have a bedtime story about a seaside donky called pollyanna when I was little


----------



## PintoTess

Serious? I remember reading a book about a donkey called Pollyanna! I can't remember what it was about thoiugh....


----------



## Scoope

yeah lol, she was a seaside donkey in mine , there were a few of them - The is one my son particularly likes where she is dreaming of being a show jumper (because she has decided that it is boring being a seaside donkey) and then goes off to jump the posh show jumping - only it diddnt quite go to plan and all the show horses were really snobby and mean (he especially likes the bit where she gets stuck on the jump with her bum up in the air), so she felt really sad, and then she remembered the children and the ice creams and the warm sun and sand before deciding that actually she was perfect and happy just the way she was - being a seaside donkey and taking children for rides. And then the showjumping horses were really jealous when they saw her playing on the sand and in the water with the children , and they wern't allowed incase they got dirty so they had to stand in their stalls and watch while all the children loved on her.

its a sweet little series  quite old though I think.


----------



## PintoTess

I kind remeber it, I think I have read that one, in the olden day! Im only 15 lol, so its not that long ago


----------



## Scoope

its one my great-grandma used to read to me , my copy belonged to my Grandma when she was a little girl - so It must be 60/70 years old at least. I do much prefer older books -even if some are a little un-PC haha, there is another about a Donkey called Joe-Bob , but it is a bit racist, he goes around biting little dark children on the bums ....


----------



## PintoTess

Thats not very nice!


----------



## candandy49

Back a few years ago we had 2 jennets and we had 2 foals from each one of them. Donkey foals are so blessed cute. Congrats on your new baby. You were fortunate to witness the birthing, because jennets are normally pretty secretive about foaling.


----------



## Juna

Super cute!!! Great pics! Congrats!!!!


----------



## BLily

Scoope, that book series sounds wonderful! I will have to get it for my nieces. 
A couple more pictures below of her at one day old. She surprised me by how light she got after drying up - and she has some brown/red on her face and the very ends of the hairs on her coat. I wonder if they will stay? 

So I decided to name her Gabrielle (Gabby) after the angel Gabriel (Guardian angel of those born on Monday) Thanks for the ideas everyone!


----------



## Jessskater

So cuuute!!!


----------



## KatieQ

Ooh- I love the last pic- who does her eye makeup?


----------



## Becky42320

ok I have got a qusetion.... If you have a Jack with your Jenny and she has a baby but it's not his will he kill the baby to bring her back into season? I have never heard of this and someone told my husband that he would. Any advice would be great thanks!!


----------



## paula313

omg! she's so beautiful! now, i can't wait for ours!


----------



## MrBeCharming

So so cute I love long ears!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

